# Tear in Grey Ghost Seat



## frankabr. (Oct 29, 2011)

I have an original Grey Ghost seat with a 3 inch tear down the middle.    Is it possible to repair the tear?   Alternatively, does someone sell new covering so that I can repair it by replacing the covering?   Lastly, Does "Pete" still repair bicycle seats?  If so, how can he be reached?

Thanks,  F.A.


----------



## MartyW (Oct 30, 2011)

Here ya go F.A.

http://www.hyper-formance.com/


----------

